# Gaming-Notebook max. 800€



## moe91 (25. Mai 2010)

*Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

moin moin,

ich suche ein gaming-notebook für maximal 800€.

folgende anforderungen: 

- gutes Full HD Display 15-17 Zoll (jetzt mal so grob gesagt ohne die kommastellen )
- ATI 5730 Grafikkarte (die soll es unbedingt sein)
- intel i5 430 
- hdmi und usb 3.0 
- mind. 300gb hdd 
- 4gb ddr3 ram
- gute Verarbeitung
- blue ray lesefähig + dvd brenner

bevorzugte Marke: Asus

ich habe quasi genau so eins von asus schon gefunden, jedoch war das display nur hd-ready und es konnten keine blue rays gelesen werden
und zwar dieses: Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, es muss nicht unbedingt eins von asus sein aber schon so in dem qualitätsberreich, bitte meine anforderungen beachten

mfg
moe


----------



## BlackSHeeP (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

Ich hätte dir nun auch das Asus nahegelegt. 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ob man so schnell ein Notebook mit deinen Ansprüchen für den Preis bekommt.  Wenns nicht grad so ein billigerheimer von Acer ist (wohl noch nichtmals da).

Hab nochmal schnell nachgeschaut das Asus erfüllt wirklich die meisten Anforderungen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

Full HD bringt bei nur 15-16 zoll doch nix. Da wird alles nur kleiner, sieht aber nicht wirklich "besser" aus 

Warum unbedingt die 5730? Die ist sicher kaum besser als eine 5650, is ja nur eine leicht höher getaktete 5650. Benchmarks hab ich noch keine gefunden- hast Du welche?


Aber ansonsten passt das von Dir genannte - was anderes wirste da aktuell nicht finden, vor allem nicht 800€ und inkl. BluRay. Mit BluRay bis 800€ kriegst Du maximal was mit einer 4650/4670 oder bei der 5er-Serie eine 5470, die aber schlechter ist.

Mit BD und ne 5730 find ich nur dieses MSI: http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=p...T=3238&tduid=dce627760bbc9164f4180c77cda1ef04  kostet halt 1000€, wäre sogar FullHD. 

Aber USB 3,0 hat das wohl auch nicht. Da ist aber die frage: wofür brauchst Du das? Wenn es um externe HDDs geht: da kann man statt USB3.0 doch auch auf esata achten ^^


----------



## BlackSHeeP (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

Mit nem i5 bringt die 5730 um die 7300 Punkte im 3D Mark 06 zustande.  Habe ebenfalls eine im Einsatz mit einem i5 M520 an der seite. 

Der genannte Msi sollte eine etwas bessere Akkulaufzeit bieten allerdings etwas lauter sein.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

7300 Punkte bei 3D06 schafft auch die 5650 mit nem 430m, siehe hier: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650  auf "Einzelwerte im Detail" gehen.



Das MSI kann man an sich eh vergessen, da es zu teuer ist - sollte nur zeigen, wie teuer es mit BluRay wird


----------



## xDave78 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

Das ASUS ist für den Preis schon so ziemlich das Beste. Auf FullHD würd ich an deiner Stelle verzichten...kannst eh nich in nativer Auflösung dann spielen. Lieber in dem Segment was mit 1366er Auflösung. Ansonsten- auch im Bezug auf die BluRay Sache wirst Du draufzahlen müssen. Oder Du holst Dir nen Standalone Player für ca 100EURO.


----------



## chris-gz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

Ich würde gerne mal wissen was du überhaupt für Spiele spielen möchtest. Und in welcher Auflösung. Wie schon so oft erwähnt.....Crysis kannst mit der Karte in FullHD knicken. und wenns bei dem Preis bleiben soll solltest du doch eher ein Lapi mit der 5650 nehmen die im etwa das selbe leistet. Ansonsten würd ich noch 1-200€ spaaren und mir dann was größeres holen da bekommst dann schon 18 Zölleer mit der Leistung was eben zum zocken schöner ist. Und ja da würde ich Acer vorschlagen.


----------



## moe91 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

eine ati 5650 würd ich dann auch nehmen jedoch nur mit dem guten takt 650mhz die gibts ja auch mit 450..am besten ihr schlagt mir mal ein paar vor


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

Alternative:

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-434G64Bn  das hat auch BluRay oder Notebooks Acer Travelmate 5740G *Core i5+ATI* 

aber beide kein USB 3.0


----------



## Krabbat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook max. 800€*

Notebooks Acer Aspire 7551G-N934G32Mnks

oder mit blue ray (und doppelt so großer festplatte):Notebooks Acer Aspire 7551G-N934G64Bnsk

da haste dann nen qoadcore (4x2Ghz) und ne hd 5650 drin, das dürfte für spiele mit 4 kernunterstützung (sind ja mittlerweile fast alle neuen spiele mit mind. 4 kernunterstützung
außerdem 17,3" bildschirm


----------

